# Fog light mod re-wire s14



## SilviaS14KA24DE (Apr 21, 2004)

HELP! I want that FOG LIGHT MOD that the Sentras are using, but for the 95 S14 240sx. Anyone with the wire conversions on the relay? Full instructions would be cool also. THanks guys! I'm a newbie here.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Please don't cross post the same message to multiple forums. Select the one that is most appropriate.


----------



## SilviaS14KA24DE (Apr 21, 2004)

sorry..bump!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Scott said:


> Please don't cross post the same message to multiple forums. Select the one that is most appropriate.


I guess this thread can be locked/deleted, I answered the question in the other area.


----------

